
I’m a female developer, and this is what I want in a company - kentf
https://code.likeagirl.io/i-am-a-woman-in-tech-and-this-is-what-i-want-in-a-company-f6177569a287
======
tchaffee
I'm an old white male developer, and her list is exactly what I'd like from a
company too. I have little patience for a company that isn't actively working
at achieving diversity.

~~~
Maultasche
Same here. What she describes in her wish list sounds like a great environment
to work in. I tend to value those sorts of things much more than than free
food and ping pong tables.

------
misshap
love this! it is such a raw and accurate look into tech - and what things we
can do to help change the culture for the better! the future is female.

~~~
nougatine
The future ought to include everyone.

~~~
Caveman_Coder
+1 As a father of both a son and daughter, I'm getting fed up with this
"future is female" nonsense.

